# Does your cat pay rent?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How much, if at all, does your cat pay for rent, board, use of facilities, health services and amenities?

Prince pays in kind. Let's see:

- acts as a sleeping pill
- provides distraction from problems
- accompanies me in my journeys to feed and entertain the strays' colony 
- teaches me about animal/human nature
- endures my kissing attacks
- warms my lap
- provides sleeping company
- catches the soap bubbles I enjoy making
- lets me hold him like a baby
- keeps away mice and bugs
- entertains me while washing the dishes (most desirable quality!)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Erm...did I say something wrong? I was just mentioning the wonderful things my cat does...


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm just lucky they haven't kicked me out of THEIR home!!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Pay rent! Midnight, the wild cat that lives in my garage staged this accident scene (on a hot summer day) so he could call 1-800 LAWYER, and sue me for damages. He is still upset because I refuse to provide CableTV for his house in the garage and under the porch!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL you(r) guys are so funny!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LMAO Gold.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

swimkris said:


> I'm just lucky they haven't kicked me out of THEIR home!!


Agreed - my kittens walked in and said "Nice place. We'll take it". I'm currently having a debate with Ernie about whose pillow it is. 

I did tell both 'Wegies they had to get out and get a job, as they eat their bodyweight in catfood daily. They both just rolled over for a belly scratch.


----------



## Babyblue033 (Feb 1, 2011)

My guys not only doesn't pay rent, but they now owe quite a bit on all the things they broke over the years. They have broken countless wine glasses, cups, bowls, and just the other day they broke my favorite glass cookware that was innocently sitting on top of my kitchen counter. If it's not locked away or bolted down, they'll somehow get to them and manage to break them. I threaten my boys (girls are innocent, not to mention more spoiled) that soon they'll have to go and get jobs to pay me back for everything


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Coyote said:


> Agreed - my kittens walked in and said "Nice place. We'll take it".


And they didn't sign the lease?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Coyote said:


> my kittens walked in and said "Nice place. We'll take it".


This is true here as well. Mow jumped out of the carry case from the shelter and checked out the place like "It'll do, I suppose." Then hopped on the couch and took a nap..... It hasn't been MY apartment since.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo hates being picked up. Absolutely can't stand it. Sometimes she yells like I'm swinging her by her tail, but I can't help myself. I walk by her and if she's looking particularly irresistible, I pick her up and cuddle her for a couple seconds and say, "Time to pay the rent!"


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL I totally agree, marie !


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Apollo and Athena save me on therapy bills by providing great stress relief on rough days. 

Although Apollo probably owes me some for his crazy days. And the printer that he broke.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

He broke the printer? How?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL. Mow's so patient when I get all huggy and kissy. He just closes his eyes and looks like he's bracing himself for some horrible fate. Then when I'm done he goes crazy grooming himself.

Sometimes I wait until he's completely done grooming and then I attack him with hugs and kisses again..he lets out this HUGE put upon sigh and starts grooming ALL over again.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Duchess walked in, looked around and said: this'll do! 
Since then she has set breakfast time(6:00AM) tuna time(11:00PM), taken over countess warm spots in the sun, pillows, warm laundry baskets and every thing she looks at.
She has her own set of crystal plates and water bowels(complements of her new cat Mommy) several kitty condos and a basket full of cat toys, which she refuses to play with. Her favorite toys are paper grocery bags and tissue paper from present boxes. 
She pays rent by allowing us to stay with her. 
She is a Diva.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Babyblue033 said:


> My guys not only doesn't pay rent, but they now owe quite a bit on all the things they broke over the years. They have broken countless wine glasses, cups, bowls, and just the other day they broke my favorite glass cookware that was innocently sitting on top of my kitchen counter.)


Rent? Rent? Reminds me of the line from the classic movie "Breaking Away" in 1979, when the son told the father he'd given the purchaser of a used car a refund. "Refund? Refund?" He ends up in the hospital with a heart attack.

Yes, rent in kind they do pay. But talk about breakage, which is the quote I highlighted. Last month I made pork ribs, smothered in barbecue sauce, baked in my 25-year old Corningware dish. Ate half of it, put rest in fridge. Next day took out, microwaved, and for some reason had a brain freeze and left the Corningware on the kitchen counter. I was eating dinner when suddenly I heard this huge crash behind me. I now had a shattered Corningware dish and a shattered glass top, together with barbecue sauce and ribs, splattered all over the kitchen floor. Needless to say, I also had four extremely excited kitties, who just couldn't wait to dive in to get the ribs.

I am not the yelling type, but I yelled as much as I ever have, to keep them away from all the shards of glass. They thought I had gone stark raving mad. And by the way, I was in my socks, with no way to leave the kitchen to go get shoes. So, in my socks, and yelling constantly for them to "get away, get away", I spent the next 15 minutes mopping and sweeping up this dangerous mixture of barbecue sauce and glass shards. Miraculously, the only one of us to get cut was me, a couple of times with very sharp tiny shards. But the kitties were fine, if deprived.

Rent? Did someone say rent?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

NRD said:


> Rent? Did someone say rent?


Look on the bright side, NRD...you got an evening's entertainment and a clean kitchen floor! 

Before I adopted the girls, I owned the house and I did as I pleased. I never tripped over mice and never had to worry about how to dispose of cat poop. Now, I'm the maid, butler and cleaning lady all rolled into one. But I'm paid with lots of wonderful moments...like the other day, when I woke up and looked over to see the two girls snuggled together in their cat tree, sleeping. Moments like that are priceless.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> He broke the printer? How?


He became fascinated with the fact that it makes noise and spits out paper, so he started pawing at the opening even when it was off. He ended up snapping off one of the spool heads and pulling out some important-looking strip of plastic and now sadly it will not print, nor scan.

RIP printer. That thing was ancient, but very reliable! But I guess it was about time for an upgrade anyway. I think I've had it for at least 8 years.


----------



## ypri (Feb 13, 2011)

swimkris said:


> I'm just lucky they haven't kicked me out of THEIR home!!


Hahahaha - can't help but agree. I feel like Lulu is just waiting to tell me she's upping the rent on me!


----------



## s_mitters (Feb 16, 2006)

We make him work off his boarding, etc..


Job Requirements;

Keeping our laps warm on occasion, but only at his own convenience.
Inspecting all packages that enter the house (take-out, groceries, etc.).
Monitoring outdoor activities via various window checkpoints while remaining incognito.
Ensures freshness of all deli meats and rotisserie chickens from Publix by vigorously, random taste testing.
Assuring we wake up by at least 5:00am each morning.
Late night security checks, but only if one of us is with him (not because he's scared or anything, just needs one of us for tactical reasons).
The Payoff;

Free Medical Care Plan, including but not limited to, 1 Free Junior Wellness Exam each year and we even throw in a couple preventative maintenance fecals as an added bonus. Note: Fecals are taken from 'morning samples', as not to cause any uncomfortable or embarrassing moments.
Free rent with utilities, including cable & internet access.
Free concierge service which includes litterbox cleaning, fresh litter, blanket fluffing, shuttle service up or down stairs, fresh food & water 2 or 3 times a day, massage, back scratching, manicures/pedicures (nail grooming), etc..
Treats
Daily affirmations; "You are the most beautiful kitty cat I have ever seen."..."My, you are looking gorgeous today."..."Wow! You're such a good boy."


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL s_mitters, so wonderfully written!!!!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL! s_mitters, that is hilarious!! And so true...


----------

